# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΟΙΚΙΑΣ

## -nikos-

Αρχιζω ενα νεο θεμα με σκοπο να συγκεντροθουν ολες οι ιδεες και 
γνωσεις για την ηλεκτρικη αυτονομια ενος σπιτιου σε ενα θεμα αντι να
βρισκωνται διασπαρτες σε πολλα παρεμφερη θεματα που συνηθως αρχιζουν
με το ''εχω ενα εξωχικο'' η ''μου καηκε το ινβερτερ''
 η ''μου περισευει ενα δυναμο...δεν φτιαχνω μια ανεμογενητρια'' ξεκαθαριζω
οτι δεν εχω τιποτα με τους ανθρωπους και τα προβληματα τους αλλα 
υπαρχουν διασπαρτες πολυτιμες πληρωφοριες και επινωησεις σε ας πουμε
δεκα θεματα και ανακατεμενες με σχετικες και ασχετες απαντησεις παρολο 
που ο στοχος ειναι ενας = η ηλεκτρικη αυτονομια του σπιτιου μας.
και επειδη ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΛΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ συν τις 
φωρες που εχει και τα δυο.οπωτε ενα υβριδικο συστημα θα ηταν πιο
αποτελεματικο.
ερευνω και αποθυκευω τα τελευτεα τρια χρονια κατασκευες και 
πληροφωριες για το θεμα με σκοπο την επιλογη του πιο καταληλου
απο θεμα τιμης και αποδωσης για προσοπικη μου χρηση αλλα χωρις κομπλεξ να 
μοιραστω τις σκεψεις αλλα και τις πατεντες μαζι με οποιον ενδιαφερεται.
-
-
-ενα ακριβο στην αγωρα του εξαρτιμα ειναι 
ο ρυθμιστης φωρτησης μαζι με τον αυτοματο της μπαταριας
εδω εχω ενα καλο σχεδιο με υψηλη αποδωση 20 Αμπερ
φωρτηστης φωτοβο&#955.jpg
και επειδη ειμαι υπερ των δυο συστηχιων μπαταριων με
εναλαξ φωρτηση και εναλαξ καταναλωση 
εχω δυο προτασεις μπιπερ χαμηλου βο&#95.jpgη μια ειναι αυτη που με 
αντικατασταση του ηχιου του μπιπερ με ενα ρελε θα σκαντζαρει τις συστιχιες
εναλαξ αναλογα την αυτονομια τους.
και η αλλη 
ειναι αυτηBBδιαχωριστης φορτ&#9.gifπου λιτουργει παλι με την ποσωτητα
ρευματος που εχει η καθε συστιχια.
-
-
-
θα ακολουθισουν σχεδια κατασκευης ινβερτερ, σταθερωποιητες συνιμητωνου,
υβριδικα συστηματα συνδεσης ανεμογεννητριων+φωτοβολταικων+πετρελεωγεννητριων,κ  .λ.π.
-
-περιμενω και απο σας την συνδρομη σας καθως και πολεμο
απο αυτους που εμπορευωνται τετεια ειδη.
αυτους τους τελευτεους τους γραφω προκαταβολικα στα αρχ4Δα μου.

----------

Neuraxia (31-05-11)

----------


## taxideytis

καλό...το θέμα έιναι πως θα μαζέψεις τα υπόλοιπα πόστ απο τα συναφή τόπικ

----------


## genesis

Νίκο, καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι με το ωραίο θέμα που άνοιξες αν και νομίζω ότι καλό είναι να μάθουμε χρησιμοποιούμε την αναζήτηση. Ένα φόρουμ έχει - εξ ορισμού - διάσπαρτες πληροφορίες που δημιουργούνται από συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες που προκύπτουν στα μέλη του.
Η "αυτόνομη ηλεκτροδότηση οικίας" είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα και πραγματικά αμφιβάλω αν μπορεί να "χωρέσει" σε ένα thread.

Νομίζω ότι είναι χρήσιμο να αναφέρουμε έναν σημαντικό κανόνα.
Ένα σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης από Α.Π.Ε., ακόμη και υβριδικό με Φ/Β και Α/Γ, ΔΕΝ μπορεί να παρέχει 100% κάλυψη κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες.
Ακόμα και αν αποδεχθούμε το επιπλέον κόστος και το υπερδιαστασιολογήσουμε (αποδεχόμενοι ταυτόχρονα το γεγονός ότι θα "πετάμε" ενέργεια για κάποιες χρονικές περιόδους), απλά μειώνουμε την πιθανότητα για black-out και τείνουμε προς το 100% κάλυψη, χωρίς όμως να το φτάνουμε ποτέ.
Θα πρέπει απαραίτητα να υπάρχει στο σύστημα και μία ελεγχόμενη από εμάς πηγή, π.χ. γεννήτρια βενζίνης / πετρελαίου ή (αργότερα) fuel cell....ή έστω ένα ποδήλατο γυμναστικής με δυναμό αυτοκινήτου!!
Εκτός βέβαια αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το να "μείνεις" από ρεύμα κάποια στιγμή!!

Σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες που αναφέρεις...
Συμφωνώ ότι έχει κάποια πλεονεκτήματα να έχεις περισσότερες από μία συστοιχίες μπαταριών, οι οποίες όμως τελικά θα είναι ΟΛΕΣ συνδεδεμένες μεταξύ τους σε μία μεγάλη συστοιχία.
Τι κερδίζεις όταν τις εχεις μοιρασμένες σε 2 συστοιχίες τις οποίες φορτίζεις και εκφορτίζεις εναλλάξ???
Προσωπικά δεν την έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει κάπου αυτή την πρακτική και θα ήθελα να ακούσω για ποιό λόγο έχει πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## -nikos-

> καλό...το θέμα έιναι πως θα μαζέψεις τα υπόλοιπα πόστ απο τα συναφή τόπικ



με πολυ υπομονη και καλη θεληση.
-
genesis ειμαι υπερ της χρησης και πετρελεογεννητριας για τις δησκολες στιγμες 
μιας πετρελεογεννητριας με σεβαστη αποδωση [ανω των 6Κwa]που να υποστιριξει 
ταυτοχρονη φορτιση της εγκαταστασης μας και τροφωδοσια των αναγκων μας .
σε μια οικια το κοστος ανα ετος στην δεη αγγιζει τα 3,500ευρω και πολλες φωρες τα 
ξεπερνα κατα πολυ.Το κοστος σε πετρελεο μιας γεννητριας μεγαλης δεν ξεπερνα τα 
1000σε εγκατασταση που να γεμιζει απλα τις μπαταριες οταν αυτες ξελιγωνονται οπωτε 
σκεψου να λιτουργει ΜΟΝΟ οταν δεν επαρκουν ο ηλιος και ο αερας.
και για την διπλη συστιχια μπαταριων,,
1---πολυ πιο ευκολα φωρτιζωνται οι μπαταριες
που δεν αντλουνται ταυτοχρονα 
2--η πιο συνηθισμενη αιτια μιωμενης ζωης των μπαταριων ειναι 
η βαθια εκφωρτιση τους [ακομα και αυτων που ειναι ''βαθιας εκφωρτησης'']
3--ευκολοτερο σερβις και ελενχος των στιχειων[πριν μια μπαταρια μας χαλασει και τις υπολυπες]

----------


## taxideytis

οπότε αν ξεκινήσουμε απο τα ευκολα και να ξεμπερδευουμε. 

back up. Γεννήτρια πετρελαίου μεγαλύτερη ίση με 6,5 ΚVA, και έναν καλό φορτιστή. Και βέβαια έναn επαγωγικό διακόπτη, αν το λέω σωστά, που ανοίγει τν γεννήτρια μόλις ανιχνέυσει τάση κάτι απο ωρισμένο πόσο.

θα ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι. Έχουμε τάση στα 12, 24 και 48 volt. Ποιά τιμή έιναι η επιθυμέστερη και σε ποιες περιπτώσεις;

----------


## -nikos-

> οπότε αν ξεκινήσουμε απο τα ευκολα και να ξεμπερδευουμε. 
> 
> back up. Γεννήτρια πετρελαίου μεγαλύτερη ίση με 6,5 ΚVA, και έναν καλό φορτιστή. Και βέβαια έναn επαγωγικό διακόπτη, αν το λέω σωστά, που ανοίγει τν γεννήτρια μόλις ανιχνέυσει τάση κάτι απο ωρισμένο πόσο.
> 
> θα ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι. Έχουμε τάση στα 12, 24 και 48 volt. Ποιά τιμή έιναι η επιθυμέστερη και σε ποιες περιπτώσεις;



αναλογα την εγκατασταση 12 η 24 τα 48 ειναι μπερδεμα κατα την γνωμη μου.
ειχα τις προαλες μια συζητηση με ενα τεχνικο φωτοβολταικων που μου ανοιξε τα ματια
[αφου τον κερασα ενα κιλο τσιπουρο]και μου μιλησε για την δικη του 
εγκατασταση που δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με αυτες που κανει στους πελατες του,
οι οποιες συνηθως ειναι στα 48 βολτ και κοστιζουν μερικες χιλιαδες ευρω,,
αυτος ειχε κανει κατι πολυ απλο =
ειχε ξεχωρισει τις μπριζες απο τον φωτισμο και στις μπριζες ειχε 
συνδεσει ενα ινβερτερ των 24 βολτ με σταθεροποιημενο συνημιτονο ενω 
στο φωτισμο διαφωρετικο ινβερτερ απλο[φθινο] των 12βολτ-220βολτ
με συνολικο κοστος το 1\3 της εγκαταστασης των 48βολτ,,,,,,,
βεβεα αυτος ειχε και ευκολη προσβαση σε μεταχηρισμενα πανελ και μπαταριες 
αλλα και παλι την διαφωρα την εκανε η εγκατασταση.

----------


## taxideytis

Αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος λοιπόν είχε κάνει μόνος του μια πλήρη εγκατάσταση. (ήξερε). 

Οπότε *μιλάμε για 12 η 24*. αφήνουμε έξω τα 48 σαν κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο.

*Φωτισμός* λοιπόν. (Εγώ τα έχω στα 12 volt. Όλα. Φυσικά με 6αρι καλώδιο. Και η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση απο την πηγή έιναι 7-8 μέτρα). 

Στα 220 με τροποποιημένο ημίτονο (φηνό) inverter,  εργάζονται κανονικά οι λάμπες χμ οικονομίας; 
Εάν ναι, θα έλεγα οτι με ένα φθηνό inverter στα 1000watt(και πολλά λέω), καλύπτεται ένας νορμάλ φωτισμός οικίας. 
Τα led ναι. Οι πυρακτώσεως δεν συμφέρουν

----------


## -nikos-

> Αυτός ο ηλεκτρολόγος λοιπόν είχε κάνει μόνος του μια πλήρη εγκατάσταση. (ήξερε). 
> 
> Οπότε *μιλάμε για 12 η 24*. αφήνουμε έξω τα 48 σαν κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο.
> 
> *Φωτισμός* λοιπόν. (Εγώ τα έχω στα 12 volt. Όλα. Φυσικά με 6αρι καλώδιο. Και η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση απο την πηγή έιναι 7-8 μέτρα). 
> 
> Στα 220 με τροποποιημένο ημίτονο (φηνό) inverter, εργάζονται κανονικά οι λάμπες χμ οικονομίας; 
> Εάν ναι, θα έλεγα οτι με ένα φθηνό inverter στα 1000watt(και πολλά λέω), καλύπτεται ένας νορμάλ φωτισμός οικίας. 
> Τα led ναι. Οι πυρακτώσεως δεν συμφέρουν



ετσι ειναι,,,βεβεα ενας λιγωτερο απετητικος θα μπορουσε τον φωτισμο να τον 
κανει κατευθιαν με 12 βολτ με χρηση λεντ η με χρηση λαμπων οικονομιας 12βολτες.
συνεχιζω 
με μια κατασκευη ενως απλου ινβερτερ με αποδωση 300-450watt [αναλογα τον μετασχηματιστη]
που βασικα ειναι η αρχη λιτουργιας του ινβερτερ.
ινβερτερ αρχη λιτ&#95.jpgαλλα μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει στον φωτισμο χωρις ομως
να υπερβει η καταναλοση τα 450watt [θα καουν τα τρανζιστορ]
για μετασχηματιστη μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και απο παλιο φουρνο μικροκυματων[ανακυκλωση]
-
-
και ενα κανονικο ινβερτερ 500watt με σταθερο συνιμητονο
INVERTER 2.gifINVERTER 3.gif
βεβεα και ενα ινβερτερ του εμποριου στα 1000 watt ειναι σε προσιτη τιμη αλλα
κουβεντα να γινεται για το πως λιτουργει.
και ενα κυκλομα 
που σιγουρα μας ενδιαφερει ολους
ενας αναζωογωνητης μπαταριων που ειναι στο τελος της ζωης τους
Αναζωγωνοποιητης.gifμε τον παλμο υψηλης τασης που προκαλει 
οσο πρεπει για να αποτιναξει απο τις πλακες μολυβδου τα αλατα και τα υπολυματα
φθωρας του μολυβδου αλλα οχι αρκετη ταση για να λιωσει την μπαταρια ωστε μετα
να προχωρισουμε στην πληση και επαναγεμιση με ηλεκτρολιτη και ρευμα.
αυτο ειναι το λεγωμενο ''καψιμο'' και αναζωογωνηση της μπαταριας.

----------


## genesis

Λοιπόν,κάτσε να δούμε από πού να το πιάσουμε….

12V ή 24V ή 48V ή 60V ή ακόμη παραπάνω (υπάρχει τριφασικός inverter στα 30kW που λειτουργεί με συστοιχία συσσωρευτών 240V!), επιλέγουμε με κύριο γνώμονα την ισχύ του inverter. Ο κανόνας είναι όσο μεγαλύτερη η ισχύς, τόσο μεγαλύτερη τάση μπαταρίας θα επιλέξουμε.

Μετά από χρόνια έχω καταλήξει στα εξής «σκαλοπάτια»
12V: για ισχύ μέχρι 3 – 4kW
24V: για ισχύ από 4 μέχρι περίπου 10 -12kW
48V: για ισχύ από 10kW και πάνω….

Τα όρια αυτά δεν είναι κρίσιμα, δηλαδή, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε 12βολτη συστοιχία μπαταριών και συνολική ισχύ σε inverter 12kW. Θα πρέπει απλά να έχουμε λάβει τα μέτρα μας γιατί τα ρεύματα που θα έχουμε στα καλώδια των μπαταριών θα πιάνουν μεγάλα νούμερα κοντά στο όριο της ισχύος του inverter.

Δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί ο τεχνικός φωτοβολταϊκών που μετά το τσίπουρο τα «ξέρασε όλα», το κόστος όμως του συστήματος δεν εξαρτάται από την τάση της μπαταρίας.

Αν πρέπει το σύστημα να αποθηκεύει π.χ. 15kWh θα μπορούσαμε να το σχεδιάσουμε με μπαταρία 48V/400Ah ή 24V/800Ah ή 12V/1600Ah…..το συνολικό κόστος της μπαταρίας θα ήταν προφανώς το ίδιο.



Θα πει λοιπόν κάποιος: «αφού το κόστος είναι το ίδιο και τεχνικά έχουμε λιγότερες απώλειες στις μεγαλύτερες τάσεις, γιατί δεν πάμε σε όλα τα συστήματα στα 48V να τελειώνουμε?».

Γιατί αν θέλεις ένα μικρό σύστημα για εξοχική κατοικία με inverter στο 1 – 1,5kW, για να το κάνεις 48βολτο θα πρέπει να βάλεις τουλάχιστον 4 12βολτες μπαταρίες σε σειρά και σε ενδεχόμενη αναβάθμιση θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να παραλληλίζεις 4άδες. Χωρίς σημαντικό λόγο, έχουμε «εγκλωβιστεί» οικονομικά από την επιλογή μας…


Σχετικά μετο θέμα της διπλής συστοιχίας μπαταριών…

_«1---πολυ πιο ευκολα φωρτιζωνται οι μπαταριες που δεν αντλουνται ταυτοχρονα»_
-         Καιπολύ πιο εύκολα ξεφορτίζονται με μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο να συμβεί «βαθιά εκφόρτιση»(αυτό που προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις).

_«2--η πιοσυνηθισμενη αιτια μιωμενης ζωης των μπαταριων ειναι η βαθια εκφωρτιση τους[ακομα και αυτων που ειναι ''βαθιας εκφωρτησης'']»_
-         Η βασική αιτία πρόωρης γήρανσης και αχρήστευσης των μπαταριών βαθιάς εκφόρτισης είναι η ελλιπής και ανεπαρκής φόρτιση είτε σε επίπεδο τάσης, είτε σε χρονική διάρκεια. Υπάρχει μπαταρία η οποία έχει δυνατότητα 2.100 κύκλων φόρτισης –εκφόρτισης σε βάθος εκφόρτισης 80%! Αν όμως δεν φροντίσουμε να φορτίζεται σωστά και πλήρως ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, θα την «χάσουμε» πολύ νωρίτερα.

_«3--ευκολοτερο σερβις και ελενχος των στιχειων [πριν μια μπαταρια μας χαλασει και τις υπολυπες]»_
-         Συμφωνώ σε αυτό και είναι ένας βασικός λόγος ώστε η συστοιχία των συσσωρευτών να αποτελείται από πολλές μικρότερες, δεν υπάρχει όμως κανένας λόγος να είναι ανεξάρτητες.

Όταν έχουμε πολλές συστοιχίες συστοιχίες συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα, μπορούμε προσωρινά να αποσυνδέσουμε την μία για έλεγχο χωρίς να σταματήσει η λειτουργία του συστήματος.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως είναι καλύτερα να είναι ΟΛΗ η χωρητικότητα συνδεδεμένη. Έτσι η συστοιχία λειτουργεί (φορτίζεται καιε κφορτίζεται δηλαδή) πιο «απαλά», έχει λιγότερες πιθανότητες να πάει σε βαθιάε κφόρτιση και τελικά θα «ζήσει» περισσότερο.

Η μπαταρίες είναι τεράστιο θέμα και καθόλου απλό.

Όλα τα παραπάνω, καθώς και πολλά άλλα όπως η πλήρης φόρτιση και η φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης (για τις «υγρές» μπαταρίες) είναι παράμετροι που υποτίθεται ότι λαμβάνει υπόψη ο σχεδιαστής του συστήματος από την αρχή…

Αν εκτιμούμε π.χ. μέση ημερήσια κατανάλωση γύρω στις 5kWh και βάλουμε μπαταρία που αποθηκεύει 6kWh το πολύ, τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πηγαίνουμε σχεδόν καθημερινά  σε μια πολύ βαθιά εκφόρτιση που τελικά θα«κουράσει» υπέρμετρα την μπαταρία μας.

Η δυνατότητα σωστής και επαρκούς φόρτισης είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος που κάνει την ύπαρξη του inverter / charger επιβεβλημένη, αφού μας δίνει την δυνατότητα ελεγχόμενης φόρτισης ανεξάρτητα από την επάρκεια των ανανεώσιμων πηγών μας.

Γενικά, δεν είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης της γεννήτριας και στόχος είναι πάντα η λιγότερη δυνατή χρήση της. Παρόλα αυτά, πρέπει να υπάρχει για τους λόγους που προανάφερα.


Τηλεγραφικά μερικοί κανόνες…

-         Πάντα ασφάλεια στην μπαταρία

-         Δενγνωρίζω κανέναν τρόπο «επαναφοράς» μια τελειωμένης μπαταρίας. Σε κάποιο άλλο thread o taxideytis ανάφερε κάποιους πρακτικούς τρόπους για να δώσουμε λίγη «παράταση» ζωής σε μια μπαταρία, σε μια δύσκολη περίσταση, για λόγους ανάγκης. Προσοχή εδώ, μην συγχέουμε μια γηρασμένη μπαταρία με μια θειεικωμένη μπαταρία. Η πρώτη «έφαγε τα ψωμιά της» φυσιολογικά και πάει για ανακύκλωση, δεν μπορεί να επανέλθει. Η δεύτερη έφτασε σε αυτό το σημείο από λανθασμένη χρήση / φόρτιση και ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να επανέλθει υπό συνθήκες….βέβαια, κακώς έφτασε εκεί εξ’ αρχής.

-         Προσοχή με το θειικό οξύ…..καίει!! Κανένας κατασκευαστής δεν προτείνει άδειασμα –γέμισμα των μπαταριών.


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με τα δίκτυα συνεχούς (DC). Τα ηλεκτρολογικά υλικά και οι καλωδιώσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται σε δίκτυα συνεχούς ρεύματος έχουν άλλες, πολύ υψηλότερες προδιαγραφές σε σύγκριση με τα κοινά υλικά εναλλασσομένου.

ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο απλό και ακίνδυνο να λειτουργεί ο φωτισμός με DC. Μην ξεγελιέστε από την χαμηλή τάση. Κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος ας πει κάτι παραπάνω στο θέμα.

Είναι μακράν ασφαλέστερο (τουλάχιστον για τους απλούς χρήστες, μη ειδικούς, τέτοιων συστημάτων), να υπάρχει κανονική ηλεκτρολογικήεγκατάσταση εναλλασσομένου που να πληρεί όλες τις σχετικές προδιαγραφές, η οποία θα τροφοδοτείται από ένα σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης από Α.Π.Ε.

ΟΥΦΦΦΦ… :Smile:

----------


## -nikos-

ευχαριστω genesis ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο. :Thumbup1: 
ετσι πρεπει να πιανουμε το θεμα για να καταλαβενει οποιος ξεκινα να
ασχοληθει να βαλει τις σωστες βασεις ωστε να μπορει να αναβαθμησει το συστημα
του χωρις να πρεπει να ''πεταξει'' την αρχικη του εγκατασταση και μαζι να πεταξει και 
ενα σεβαστο ποσο χρηματων.
-
-
οι προτασεις μου για αναζωογωνιση της μπαταριας και για
την διπλη συστιχηα μπαταριων ειναι αυτο που ειναι,,,,,προτασεις
για την κριση του καθε ενα μας.

----------


## -nikos-

> παρουσιαζω εδω την τεχνικη περιελιξης για να βοηθηθουν 
> ολοι οι φιλοι ητε τους γνωριζω ητε οχι.
> -
> θα αναρτισω μονο φωτο 
> και οτι δεν καταλαβενετε εδω ειμαι [για την ωρα...]
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25891Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25892Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25893Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25894Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25895Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25896








καλη χρονια σε ολους 
εχω ενα χρονο περιπου να ποσταρω κατι σε αυτο το φορουμ,,, και μαλλον θα κανω αλλο τοσο 

μιας και ασχωλουμαι πια με την γιογκα [ασχετο χαχαχα :Biggrin: ,,] και με αλλα θεματα 
ασχετα με τα ηλεκτρονικα..

ετσι μην μπειτε στην διαδικασια να απαντησετε στο παρον μήνυμα 
μιας και ''στου κουφου την πορτα....''

ομως ολον αυτον τον καιρο λαμβανα μυνηματα και στο πρωσοπικο μου e-mail αλλα 
και στα π.μ. αυτου του φορουμ περι το τι 
απεγινε η μετατροπη δυναμο αυτοκινητου σε ανεμογεννητρια και 
αν ειναι 
τελικα εφυκτη αυτη η μετατροπη και κ.λ.π. ........ 

λογο οτι παντα ημουν υπερ της προσφοράς και της ιδεας οτι η ενεργεια πρεπει 
να ειναι προσιτη 
σε ολον τον κοσμο και μαλιστα θα πρεπει να μπορει καποιος να 
μπορει να ωφελείται απο την ενεργεια προερχόμενη απο Α.Π.Ε. ετσι για χαρη 
της 
πιο ευκολης και φθηνής μετατροπης υλικου ανακυκλωσης οπως ενας μεταχηρισμενος δυναμο αυτοκινητου 
που στους παλιατζηδες στοιχίζει 10-15 ευρο
μπορει 
να ανακυκλωθει πληρως σε μοτερ ανεμογεννητριας με καμια 25αρια ευρο ακομη...


ετσι για να απαντησω σε ολους τους φιλους που θα ανατρεξουν μελοντικα 
σε αυτο το θεμα 
εφτιαξα χθες αυτο το βιντεακι, για 
να ειναι η ενεργεια προσιτη σε ολους.








χρονια πολλα και υγεια σε ολους 

ισως τα ξαναπουμε [σε κανα χρονο...]
φιλακια :Tongue:

----------


## lampaki

> Λοιπον γραφω τουλαχιστον για σενα Ταξιδευτη διοτι απο αλλους δεν βλεπω ενδιαφερον.
> Λοιπον τα περισσοτερα δυναμο εχουν ενσωματωμενο αυτοματο.
> αλλα τον εχουν εξωτερικα φαινεται δηλαδη και αλλα εσωτερικα. Υπαρχουν και αλλα που δεν εχουν καθολου αυτοματο και χρησιμοποιουσαν εξωτερικο με συνδεσεις καλωδιου.
> Λογικα μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν ολα αλλα εγω θα επικεντρωθω σε αυτα που εχω δουλεψει και εχω σχετικη εμπειρια.
> Χρησιμοποιω λοιπον δυναμο απο αυτα που εχουν τον αυτοματο ενσωματωμενο βιδωμενο στην πισω πλευρα του.
> Βγαζω τον αυτοματο και στη θεση του βαζω "ψυκτα δυναμο" (ειναι ενα εξαρτημα με καρβουνακια που μεταφερει σε μια φισα τις 2 επαφες του ροτορα και μια γειωση)
> Την ψυκτρα μπορειτε να τη βρειτε στο εμποριο σχετικα χαμηλη τιμη κατω απο 10 €.
> 
> Πανω λοιπον στην ψυκτρα τοποθετω αυτο το regulator http://www.minotavros.gr/component/p...art/Itemid,26/
> ...



Καλημέρα Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε! 
Η ιδέα για χρήση ρυθμιστή στροφών από ελαιοραβδιστικό δεν είναι καλή και θα το δείς στην πορεία . Είναι οτι πιο φθηνιάρηκο στην κατασκευή, κινέζικοι εννοείται και καίγονται πολύ γρήγορα. Η εμπειρία χρήσης τους στα ραβδιστικά αυτό λέει. Εγώ δεν θα έβγαζα τον αυτόματο του δυναμό πάντως ο οποίος είναι πολύ ανθεκτικός. Εκτός αν πάρεις ρυθμιστή φόρτισης για ανεμογεννήτρια. Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα γιατί πρέπει να είναι δυναμό με αυτοδιέγερση και όχι με διέγερση μπαταρίας.

Τώρα στο θέμα φόρτισης μπαταριών (αυτό σε απάντηση προηγούμενων πόστ), μια σκέψη που κάνω είναι ο απομονωτής διόδου 100Α ή μεγαλύτερος ανάλογα με το δυναμό ή τα πάνελ που χρησιμοποιούμε. Αυτός φορτίζει πρώτα ενα ζεύγος ας πούμε 2Χ12V και μόλις φορτίσει αυτή η συστοιχία απομονώνει και στέλνει τάση στο άλλο ζεύγος. Ο απομονωτής μπαίνει ενδιάμεσα ρυθμιστή ή γεννήτριας και μπαταριών. Μιλάω για ζεύγη και όχι για ζεύγος 2Χ12V διότι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται. Ο κίνδυνος στις συστοιχίες μπαταριών είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου στις παράλληλες συνδέσεις (+- +-) και όχι στις σειριακές. Η παράλληλη σύνδεση παραπάνω των δυο μπαταριών πρέπει να *αποφεύγεται*. Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ 2Χ12V 185Ah με ένα κότεκ ινβέρτερ 1500W και σκοπεύω σε λίγο καιρό που θα μαζέψω λεφτά να πάρω άλλο ενα ζεύγος μπαταριών να αγοράσω και ένα απομονωτή διόδου και να το δοκιμάσω.

----------

